# keeping the green in the freezer. yes or no?



## bizquick (Aug 27, 2008)

i want to store my bud long term is a freezer a good option?

thanks


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2008)

I've heard differing opinions on this.  Some say it's fine, others say you really got to watch for mold.  I'll be glad to hear your answers.  I am a slow smoker and will do anything to preserve my weed so it lasts me into the next decade.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 27, 2008)

if you freeze weed then you have to smoke it asap or it will crumble. every time i put pot in the freezer it dries it up bad...


----------



## bizquick (Aug 27, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> if you freeze weed then you have to smoke it asap or it will crumble. every time i put pot in the freezer it dries it up bad...



what type of bags do you use to store your herb in while in the freezer?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 27, 2008)

freezer bags,...ziplock


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 27, 2008)

To properly use the freezer method, you need to have access to vacuum sealable bags. 
Its very important to remove all air from the bag because the remaining air could dry the bud, and ruin the flavour. 
The only downside to this is you may have some squished buds. 
After placing the marijuana into the sealable bag and removing the air, place into your freezer. 
The great thing is, mould and fungus will not grow in freezing conditions. 
When it comes time to smoke, you don't need to thaw, just blaze away!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2008)

I used vacume bags..only vaccumed half the air...I put 5 ounces in there 4 months ago.. I too want to see how long they will be good...I do have a wine sella  I have like 12 @ 1 quart jars down there...But will pull some of what is in freezer after 1 year and test it...I would say that when taking the bag out..let it thaw  before tampering with it...I Read that the trichs frozen come of easy..But so far mine has notcrumbled up..Hope this helps

420


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 27, 2008)

I've heard that freezing weed is bad. The moisture in the bud expands when frozen, rupturing the cell walls. Oxidisation occurs and the THC degrades into CBN's. As to how true this is and how much of a difference it makes, I don't know, but it makes sense.

The only time I would freeze bud is if I was making bubble hash


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 27, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Oxidisation occurs and the THC degrades into CBN's. As to how true this is and how much of a difference it makes, I don't know


 
I wouldnt know either, my stash is never around long enough to get put in the freezer :rofl:

I personally jar it, put it away in a cool totally dark place, im smoking last years bud still and it is perfectly fine, just like the day I first jarred it.


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 27, 2008)

bizquick said:
			
		

> i want to store my bud long term is a freezer a good option?
> 
> thanks



actually the very easy step to preserve buds is to use clean mason glass jar and close it tight, put up in dark places like in cabinet where yall put up the dishes at. I did remember first time I learned about this from my dad, we forgot one jar, for years,  we was suppose to dry the buds, by open it for hours, then close it for other hours, and we didnt for 4 years, it still the same as day one! without dried buds!   I have tried freezer in the big freezer box, it dried my buds every time, and I gave up that method..


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 27, 2008)

* :farm: I have found over the years a refrigerator, a vacuum sealer and mason jars is the very best way to preserve your weed.  

However, if you could dry it completely so absolutely no moisture is frozen, it could be best.  This seems to be an impossibility at current home tech levels.  
I have tried vacuum bags and freezing and there is a noticable degradation of the potency.  the dryer you get the weed before freezing the better, as RBH said above, the moisture expands and destroys alot of cells. :hubba:*


----------



## bizquick (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks you all for all the advise. I put my bud in the freezer last night right before i posted this thread and after reading this i think im going to get mason jars to store my bud in. I just hope i didnt mess up my buds


----------



## HMAN (Aug 27, 2008)

Ah, you didn't mess them up...... just let them come to room temp before you start messing with them. The reason being, the cold will allow the trich's to break off easier. You DON'T want that to happen. I'd recommend the jar method. IF you have access to a vacuum sealer with a jar attachment, thats what you really want. Pull a vacuum on the jar and let er sit........ you may want to make up 2 jars...... one to sit and one to smoke. Cause if you like me, you'll be breaking into to the sealed jar quite a bit!!! Better to have easy access to some of your stash! jmo....


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 29, 2008)

I just looked at your pictures, they look beautiful.  Did you cut them after 7/30/08 when you took those last pictures?
That's what I like about indica, 3-4 months and you've got smoke.


----------



## HMAN (Aug 30, 2008)

Slartibartfast said:
			
		

> I just looked at your pictures, they look beautiful.  Did you cut them after 7/30/08 when you took those last pictures?
> That's what I like about indica, 3-4 months and you've got smoke.



I'm guessing thats for me? Thanks, here's a link to "the rest of the story".

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28298


----------



## Tater (Aug 31, 2008)

I can't believe I'm saying this but listen to papabeach he's right.

The problem you are fighting is dehydration.  Water wants to migrate to the coldest place in the freezer and you will loose moisture from you buds sooner or later even with a vacum pack.  Here's a neat little link explaining it if you are interested.

hxxp://www.loc.gov/rr/scitech/mysteries/freezerburn.html


----------

